# AGNI B 95R MOTOR how many?



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

I think that you are miscalculating your battey pack capabilities.In your other thread you say you have 6 X 56v 24amp. You can't multiply both volts and amps by 6. You either have 336v 24amp *or *56v 144amp. But I'm not sure what you mean by amps - do you mean ah (capacity) or do you mean maximum draw amperage?

Keith


----------



## pmgmotion (Jul 27, 2010)

it is maximum draw. and well its either i don't know which i need yet.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Have a look at what Mavizen do with their bike conversions.
It may give you ideas about what a company does in terms of battery capacity and Agni motor use.


----------



## 2cycle (Jul 2, 2009)

On the Mavizen bike, do they use 2 motors? I skimmed over the info and didn't see it anywhere.


----------



## pmgmotion (Jul 27, 2010)

yes they do and this design is reviewed by the motorcycling and ev comunity alike i believe.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

you want a quick easy answer?

Use 2 agni 95 motors and a lightweight chassis with Lifepo4 and you'll be able to hit 70mph. 

I'd figure out how you're going to get your power first..... between this thread and you're other thread, it sounds like you're confused on how to parallel and series power sources.


----------

